# Texas Woman



## Ken N Tx (Jul 5, 2015)

.
.

Three men were sitting together bragging about how they had set their new wives straight on their duties. 

 The first man had married a woman from Pennsylvania and bragged that he  had told his wife she was going to do all the dishes and house cleaning  that needed done at their house. He said that it took a couple of days,  but on the third day he came home to a clean house and the dishes were  all washed and put away. 

 The  second man had married a woman from West Virginia. He bragged that he  had given his wife orders that she was to do all the cleaning, dishes,  and cooking. He told them that the first day he didn't see any results,  but the next day it was better. By the third day, his house was clean,  the dishes was done, and he had a huge dinner on the table. 

  The third man had married a Texas girl. He boasted that he told her his  house was to be cleaned, dishes washed, the cooking done and laundry  washed. And this was all her responsibility.  He said the first day he  didn't see anything and the second day he didn't see anything but by the  third day some of the swelling had gone down so he could see a little  out of his left eye!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

:lol:


----------



## Falcon (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, Good for her!  Are they all as cute as the girl in the picture, Ken?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Well, Good for her!  Are they all as cute as the girl in the picture, Ken?



Yes, ALL Texas women look like that!  ....k:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, maybe not.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Well, Good for her!  Are they all as cute as the girl in the picture, Ken?



Some are big some are smaller..


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 16, 2022)

TTT


----------



## Lewkat (May 16, 2022)

She sounds just like a Jersey girl.


----------



## terry123 (May 16, 2022)

Falcon said:


> Well, Good for her!  Are they all as cute as the girl in the picture, Ken?


You better believe we are!!!!


----------



## jujube (May 16, 2022)

A man informed his new wife of her duties.

"When I get home, dinner had better be on the table. You know who's gonna cook it?  YOU!"

"And after dinner, I'm going to watch sports on TV with my feet up and when I want another beer, and you know who's gonna be getting it for me?  YOU!"

"And then I'm going to take a nice hot bath.  You know who's gonna run it for me and scrub my back?  Yep, that's gonna be YOU!"

"When I get up the next morning, you know who's gonna be buttoning my shirt and tying my tie and putting on my shoes?"

The new wife replies, "I reckon that'll be the undertaker....."


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 16, 2022)




----------

